# Jaguar announces the all-new F-Pace SUV



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The all-new 2017 Jaguar F-PACE is a medium luxury SUV designed and engineered to offer the agility, responsiveness and refinement that Jaguar cars are renowned for, together with the exceptional dynamics and everyday versatility of an SUV.

"We designed the all-new F-PACE to be first and foremost a Jaguar. That's why it has exciting proportions, a dynamic stance, pure surfaces and a beautiful sensuality about it. Its progressive, purposeful appearance has clearly been influenced by the F-TYPE. Every Jaguar car should draw your eye from 200 meters away and I believe the presence of the all-new F-PACE on the road is second to none in this class. The Lightweight Aluminum Architecture gave us the design freedom to create a car with latent poise - a svelte car with attitude," said Ian Callum, Director of Design, Jaguar. "It looks assertive yet not aggressive. But it's also versatile and equipped with real-world answers to everyday questions. The all-new F-PACE is an all-weather Jaguar sports car, life-proofed for five people and their belongings."

The influence of the F-TYPE is instantly apparent at the rear of the F-PACE, from the design of the LED tail-lights to its muscular rear haunches. The rakish angle of the rear window belies the load space behind it. Jaguar design cues extend to the silhouette of the F-PACE, with a sleek roofline as well as short front and rear overhangs that reflect the vehicle's agile response. The vehicle's stance is further emphasized with the fitment of optional 22-inch diameter wheels.

Outside, the taut surfaces and clean lines of the bodysides are formed from a single sheet of aluminum - building upon the brand's decades-long expertise in designing, engineering and manufacturing vehicles using this lightweight material. The bold, upright front grille is assertive, but also contributes to the aerodynamic efficiency of the performance SUV. The Jaguar signature power bulge extends the full length of the aluminum hood emphasizing the vehicle's performance capabilities. Altogether, the exterior design cues from the bodyside, hood, front and rear help underscore the vehicle's athleticism as a performance SUV.

The sleek headlights, available with adaptive full-LED technology2, feature daytime running lights with the signature Jaguar 'J' Blade design. The slender LED fog lights available on R-Sport trim levels were developed in-house and use TV screen optics and light tubes to deliver compact packaging, as well as an exceptionally smooth, homogeneous light source.

The F-PACE is a five seater and features a spacious, luxurious interior which utilizes premium materials, craftsmanship and meticulous attention to detail that gives every Jaguar vehicle its unique sense of occasion.

The 'Sports Command' driving position in the F-PACE provides authoritative, confidence-inspiring outward visibility2, while retaining the Jaguar-specific sports car feel; the dramatic curve of the front door top is incorporated into the dash fascia enhancing the cockpit-like feel.

The vehicle's available leather sports seats are shaped to provide exceptional comfort and support; they are available with 14 different adjustments plus heating and cooling functions. A range of contemporary trim options are also available, including authentic metal finishes such as Meshed Aluminum and beautiful crafted veneers such as Satin Grey Ash.

The instrument panel, similar to those found in the new XE and XF, features two large, deeply-hooded analogue dials and a central TFT display, or an optional 12.3-inch virtual instrument cluster featuring the choice of four visual themes and full-screen navigation9. Ambient lighting, especially with the 10-color option, further enhances the sense of luxury.

The long, 113-inch (2,874mm) wheelbase makes ingress and egress to and from the rear seats easy, while the seat base itself was designed to allow passengers to sit further outboard; resulting in more space for three occupants to fit in the second row. The positioning of the seats, together with the height of the beltline, means that even small children enjoy a good view out. The available four-zone climate control system with B-pillar vents and the electric recline function of the rear seats adds to the passenger experience.

Driver and front seat passengers will also enjoy a center console that offers a 12V socket and up to two USB ports. The rear console can feature up to two more 12V sockets or two additional USB ports.

The focus on package efficiency also means that the F-PACE has a loadspace volume of 33.5-cu.ft. with a width of 49.4-inches (1,255mm). The 40:20:40 split rear seats allow through-loading and when folded flat, the luggage compartment offers up to 63.5-cu.ft. of space. Packaging is further enhanced by the low loading height and flat floor. The floor itself is reversible: one side is carpeted, the other rubberized - making it ideal for sports equipment or pets. The lightweight composite tailgate benefits from power opening and closing functions, and optional gesture control for hands-free operation.

*ARCHITECTURE AND BODY STRUCTURE*
The F-PACE is the latest Jaguar model, alongside the XE and XF, to benefit from the brand's expertise in designing and manufacturing aluminum monocoques. In fact, the F-PACE features the largest amount of the Jaguar-developed RC5754 aluminum alloy yet; one third of the vehicle features this lightweight material which comprises up to 75 percent recycled material.
In conjunction with the brand's Lightweight Aluminum Architecture, new features such as the composite tailgate, magnesium cross-car beam and front-end carrier contribute to its outstanding driving dynamics.

Advanced high strength steels in areas such as the rear floor, are joined using more than 2,600 self-piercing rivets, 238.8-ft (72.8 m) of structural adhesive and more than 560 spot-welds. The resulting torsional stiffness matches that of the all-new XF and, together with the advanced suspension systems, are key to the exceptional blend of ride, handling and refinement of the performance SUV.

The high-pressure diecast aluminum front suspension turrets, have been engineered to accommodate additional ground clearance and suspension travel of the vehicle. The front crossmembers are large; making them stiff to support the vehicle's elevated, Sports Command driving position. The subframes and subframe mounting points have been engineered to contribute to greater overall stiffness without the weight and packaging penalties that come by simply adding body reinforcements. In fact, wherever possible, every bracket in the body has been optimized so that it contributes to body stiffness, as well as performing its primary function.



*CHASSIS*
The F-PACE has been engineered to deliver the same outstanding driving experience which sets all Jaguar vehicles apart from the competition. Using the long wheelbase of the Lightweight Aluminum Architecture helped keep the center of mass between the axles, while the chassis high stiffness benefits not only ride, but responsiveness.

"We develop every Jaguar vehicle to offer an unrivalled combination of agility and responsiveness with exceptional ride and refinement - and the all-new F-PACE is no exception," said, Mike Cross, Chief Engineer of Vehicle Integrity, Jaguar. "Applying all of the learning from F-TYPE, the steering reacts immediately, giving a truly connected feel. The double wishbone and Integral Link suspension offers the ideal balance of precise handling and body control, making the all-new F-PACE as rewarding to drive as it is comfortable to be driven in."

Double-wishbone front and Integral Link rear suspension, as well as a sophisticated Electric Power Assisted Steering (EPAS) system2, deliver exceptional capability on varying road surfaces. Extremely stiff in camber, the double-wishbone suspension allows the front tires to develop lateral force more quickly resulting in sharper turn-in and quicker steering response from the drivers input. The suspension is also tuned to allow the tire to maintain its contact patch throughout the full range of suspension travel, enabling the tires to generate more grip; contributing to enhanced steering feel and control.

Aluminum is used almost exclusively to make the suspension as light as possible, most notably the front knuckles. The intricate, ribbed design is achieved by forging the component from cast blanks; enabling maximum stiffness for minimum weight. Among the other enhancements are bonded bushings for the tubular anti-roll bar - as well as better NVH properties, the bushing design prevents dirt ingress, improving reliability.

The result of years of advanced research and development, Integral Link is the most sophisticated and capable rear suspension system ever put into a Jaguar vehicle. Separating lateral and longitudinal stiffness, the Integral Link allows the suspension to provide the best possible comfort without compromising dynamics.

The bushings which manage longitudinal loads can be made much softer than would otherwise be possible with conventional multilink suspensions, enabling excellent energy absorption and therefore a smoother, quieter ride. At the same time, lateral stiffness can be far higher, making the vehicle more responsive. Caster stiffness has been increased over other Jaguar models, which is felt by the driver as improved stability when braking.

The upper links are aluminum forgings, while the lower arm is hollow-cast aluminum - the optimum lightweight solution for this complex part. The springs and dampers are mounted separately, allowing each to be ideally positioned for the forces acting on the suspension and contributing even more to the dynamics and refinement of the F-PACE. This design is also highly space-efficient, minimizing intrusion into the luggage compartment.

Every Jaguar vehicle is designed to provide a responsive, connected steering feel. The all-new F-PACE is no exception, as this target drove the development of every single component between the steering wheel and the tire contact patch in order to achieve the precision, response and linearity which define Jaguar steering DNA.

Among the measures taken to achieve this include adding a fifth mounting point for the steering rack, and increasing the rotational stiffness of the subframe-to-body connections. High lateral stiffness in the rear axle also helps with initial turn-in because lateral forces at the tire contact patches build very quickly. Aerodynamics have been developed to give a front:rear lift balance closer to that of a sedan than an SUV, contributing to improved feel and stability during high-speed cruising.

The Electric Power Assisted Steering (EPAS) system2 in the F-PACE benefits from the addition of closed-loop control. Specially-developed algorithms calculate the forces coming back from the road and use this information to further refine the level of assistance, making the steering even more intuitive.

The EPAS system also features a variable steering ratio - as standard. This is achieved using variable pitch gears on the rack bar and fixed pitch gears on the pinion. By changing the contact point with the rack's gear teeth from the valleys on-center to the peaks at full lock, the more the driver turns the wheel, the more responsive the steering becomes2.

Meticulously engineered and exhaustively tested at locations around the world, each available wheel and tire combination offers an excellent balance of grip, low rolling resistance, comfort and durability. F-PACE offers a variety of different wheel and tire options; from 18-inch wheels designed specifically to reduce aerodynamic drag to 22-inch wheels which complement the performance and design of the vehicle.

The range of 22-inch wheels was developed for the F-PACE by the Jaguar Land Rover Special Vehicle Operations division. Produced from forged aluminum to make them lighter and stiffer, they not only help to deliver the concept-car look of the C-X17 but also contribute to the high levels of on-road dynamics and traction of the F-PACE.

Another technology first developed for F-TYPE and now applied to the F-PACE is Torque Vectoring by Braking. Designed to make the vehicle even more agile, the system can apply finely-metered braking to the inner wheels to mitigate understeer during corner entry, helping the driver to keep the vehicle on the ideal line through a turn2. The system works predominantly on the inside rear wheel to avoid any corruption of steering feel, and as a result, system intervention is virtually transparent to the driver.

All models feature monotube dampers as standard. Not only do they contribute to a reduction in unsprung mass but they are also more responsive than conventional twin-tube dampers, and therefore offer greater ride control.

The available Adaptive Dynamics takes this to the next level. By monitoring body movement 100 times a second and wheel movement 500 times a second, the system is designed to provide continuously variable damping to suit the conditions2, delivering a comfortable ride at lower speeds and even better handling at higher speeds3. Linked to Adaptive Dynamics, Configurable Dynamics, first developed for the F-TYPE, enables the driver to tailor the vehicle's character by individually selecting dynamic or normal modes for the throttle mapping, transmission shift strategy, steering feel and adaptive damper setting, all using the central touchscreen.

For models equipped with the Jaguar InControl® Touch Pro™ infotainment system1, drivers also gain the Dynamic-i feature, which displays a stopwatch, g-meter and a map of accelerator pedal response.

*POWERTRAIN*
At launch, U.S. buyers will have their choice of a 3.0l 340hp or 380hp supercharged gasoline V6 mated to an 8-speed transmission with power being routed to all four wheels via a torque-on-demand all-wheel drive system. Later in 2016, a 180hp four cylinder Ingenium diesel engine will also be added to the model lineup.

_Supercharged V6 gasoline engines_

The 340hp and 380hp variants of the supercharged gasoline V6 engine are shared with the F-TYPE sports car. These all-aluminum engines are characterized by their immediate throttle response, linear power delivery and unique intake and exhaust sound.

The 90-degree cylinder bank angle enables the roots-type supercharger to be neatly packaged within the vee. Together with direct injection and variable intake and exhaust valve timing, the supercharger helps the engine generate a high torque output throughout the rev range, delivering strong acceleration at all times.

Both variants are matched to eight-speed automatic transmissions and all-wheel drive. The 380hp engine is exclusive to the F-PACE S models, and can launch the performance SUV from 0-60mph in only 5.1 seconds, on to an electronically-limited top speed of 155mph3.

_Ingenium diesel6: Low fuel consumption, high torque_

Available later in 2016, the clean, responsive, Ingenium diesel uses state-of-the-art technologies including selective catalytic reduction (SCR) and low-pressure exhaust gas recirculation (EGR) to cut NOx and CO2 emissions.

Designed and manufactured in-house, this state-of-the-art, all-aluminum 2.0-liter engine produces 180hp and 317 lb.ft. of torque; delivering strong acceleration whenever the driver demands it3. It's highly efficient too, achieving excellent fuel economy and low CO2 emissions.

Ingenium is one of the first diesel engines to feature variable valve timing: a phaser to the exhaust camshaft enables the after treatment system to reach operating temperature as quickly as possible, reducing emissions. The engine warms up very quickly from cold thanks to a split-cooling system featuring a variable flow coolant pump and a mapped thermostat.

The 1,800bar common rail system and highly efficient variable geometry turbocharger enable clean, quiet, efficient combustion. Using cooled low-pressure EGR in addition to high-pressure EGR reduces pumping losses and therefore improves efficiency still further. Just as importantly, it reduces peak combustion temperatures and reduces the formation of NOx.



*ZF® Transmissions*

The transmission in the F-PACE was developed with ZF® to deliver exceptional shift quality and efficiency. All six-cylinder engines are paired with the same 8HP70 transmission also found in the Jaguar XE, XF, XJ and F-TYPE models.

*ALL-WHEEL DRIVE*
Like the F-TYPE AWD, the F-PACE features a torque-on-demand AWD system2. Under normal driving conditions, all of the engine torque is sent to the rear axle, maintaining a rear-wheel drive character, while minimizing parasitic losses in the drivetrain. Whenever greater traction is needed, Jaguar Intelligent Driveline Dynamics (IDD)2 is designed to ensure that precisely the right amount of torque is transferred to the front axle. This process takes no more than 165 milliseconds and is virtually transparent to the driver.

These technologies ensure that the F-PACE delivers the connected steering feel and rear-wheel drive character inherent to Jaguar dynamics DNA, together with handling and performance which fully exploits the benefits of extra traction when required. This could not be realized with a conventional, full-time AWD system.

At the heart of the system is a compact transfer case featuring a multi-plate wet clutch and chain drive to the front axle. The all-wheel drive system is incredibly quick; making the transition from 100 percent rear-bias to a 50:50 torque split in just 165 milliseconds. If there is already a proportion of torque being sent to the front axle, additional torque transfer can take as little as 100 milliseconds.

Torque distribution is controlled by the IDD module, which is integrated into the transfer case. Taking data from the vehicle's yaw rate, lateral acceleration and steering wheel angle sensors, IDD continuously estimates not only the friction between the tires and the road surface, but also how much of the available grip is being exploited at each contact patch.

This intelligence, coupled to the extremely fast-acting transfer case, enables IDD to employ both pre-emptive and reactive control strategies, maximizing dynamics and traction. If IDD predicts that the rear axle is approaching the limit of available traction, torque will be transferred to the front axle. Torque can also be fed forwards to help mitigate oversteer by providing yaw damping. IDD is also networked to Jaguar Drive Control and the Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) system so that torque distribution can be even further optimized.

*Pricing and Range Summary*

The all-new F-PACE range will consist of: F-PACE, F-PACE Premium, F-PACE Prestige, F-PACE R-Sport, F-PACE S and F-PACE First Edition. The powertrain range will consist of a 180hp 2.0-liter Ingenium diesel as well as 340hp and 380hp 3.0-liter V6 gas variants priced from $40,9907, $42,3907 and $56,7007 respectively.


----------

